

A Blank, 4-Minute Video Receives Over 100,000 Views on YouTube - WritelyDesigned
https://writelydesigned.com/news/a-blank-4-minute-video-receives-over-100000-views-on-youtube/

======
comrh
I wonder how long until someone submits a DMCA request against it for 4′33″ by
John Cage.

